# Emirates pilots and families



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,
My husband is planning to apply EK and I am trying to do the research bit about the life in Dubai.
I know everybody is different and the expect different things when they make a decision to move abroad but I thought it would be nice to meet and have a chance to talk to EK pilots and families on the forum as they are all offered very similar conditions and benefits from the company.
I would appreciate if you can complete the following sentence,
' I wish someone told me ............... Before /when I moved here.' 
Thanks 
lane: lane:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish someone had told me about PPrunes before I moved here.

You and your hubby need to check it out, if he hasn't already. Just google it. It's a forum dedicated to his business 


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I wish someone had told me about PPrunes before I moved here.
> 
> You and your hubby need to check it out, if he hasn't already. Just google it. It's a forum dedicated to his business 


Thanks bedougirl! I see you are the only person who answers my questions.lol expatforum and pprunes were the first 2 sites I found as I started to do my research.


----------



## bluesaddict (Dec 7, 2012)

Check propilotworld.com and airlinepilotforums.com


I'm a pilot myself and even though you can find some good info in pprune, there are a lot of rants. I can't help you much since I don't work for EK nor live in Dubai, but those two forums I'm telling you about are the most neutral.

Good luck!


----------

